# is his ear damaged? please help



## bigpablo (May 17, 2010)

ok i know when and how the ears go up and all that in gsd's, but ihave a problem... my gsd zeus is 10 weeks now and his right ear has been completely up all the time for 3 days now, his left ear would go up and then flop down but would almost be completely erect only floppign at the upper half... but 2 days ago my little brother closed a double door on zeus' left ear, i was a few feet behind and he opened the door again quickly releasing zeus.. the door isnt heavy and doesnt seal tightly leaving a small space between both doors but it still closed on his ear... the next morning up until today his ear seems to have a small inward bend on the base of the left part of the ear causing it to flop in that direction whenever gravity and position of his head changes... with him looking up at me his ear will be up (but you can still tell the ear has a small little inward bend) but as soon as he looks forward it flops down... is it too early too do any permanent damage to his ear and if god forbid this is a sign of damage will tapeing or glueing be successful when he is about 5 months? i softly ran my fingure on the inside of his ear were the bend is and it feels hard so idont know if the cartilage is hardening already and will stay bent like that... its my first gsd puppy so im concerned about his ears... not that ill love him any less but i just would rather him not look silly all the time with one ear up and one down lol thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I would wait it out. At 10 weeks old those ears are going to go every direction they can. I know it's hard beacuse you want that true German Shepherd look with both ears up. My pup was 3.5 months old before both ears stood everyday on there own.


----------



## bigpablo (May 17, 2010)

ok cool, you dont think the door incident would affect the ear... because yourright the ears do flop around regardless and he sleeps on them folding them in all sorts of ways i would imagine... its just his left ear doesnt have that wide open base like the other ear and it just worries me, thanks for a reply


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Read the other threads in this 'Ears Up' section.. and look at the photos. Will give you a better idea about this darn GSD puppy ear thing...


----------

